# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La nuclear, necesaria para alcanzar los objetivos medioambientales, según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía

## Jonasino

> La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) ha publicado su informe anual Energy Technology Perspectives 2016, en el que propone rutas tecnológicas a largo plazo que podrían limitar el incremento de la temperatura global a menos de 2 ºC, en línea con los objetivos establecidos en la Conferencia de las Partes de París (COP21) en diciembre de 2015.
> 
> La AIE señala que ha habido desarrollos positivos en ciertas tecnologías, en particular en la potencia renovable instalada, que produce actualmente cerca del 23% del total de la electricidad. En el escenario principal del informe, el Escenario 2DS o de incremento de 2 grados, la demanda de energía primaria puede reducirse en un 30% y las emisiones de CO2 del sistema energético en un 70% en el año 2050, con la ayuda adecuada a las tecnologías bajas en carbono. El coste de la descarbonización del sector energético en el Escenario 2DS sería de 9 billones de dólares entre 2016 y 2050.
> 
> La participación de los combustibles fósiles se reduciría a la mitad, pasando del 80% en 2011 a un poco más del 40% en 2050. En este escenario, cerca de 22 GW de nueva potencia nuclear deben añadirse anualmente hasta 2050. La energía nuclear podrá así conseguir el 7% de la reducción acumulada de emisiones entre 2013 y 2050.
> 
> Varios países, entre ellos China, han anunciado ambiciosos planes de expansión de sus programas nucleares como parte de sus compromisos energéticos limpios, que serán necesarios para alcanzar los objetivos de incremento máximo de la temperatura en 2 ºC.
> 
> Según el informe de la AIE, "el convencimiento de que es necesario un cambio de acción para reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y la contaminación del aire provocada por la generación basada en combustibles fósiles ha resaltado de nuevo el potencial de la energía nuclear para conseguir resolver estos retos. Este convencimiento aún debe traducirse en un apoyo político a la operación a largo plazo del parque nuclear existente que evite el cierre prematuro de centrales nucleares, que son seguras, fiables y producen en base electricidad baja en carbono, y facilitar la construcción de nuevas unidades".


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/en/newsle...-de-la-energia

----------


## termopar

Estos de foronuclear se van a volver ecologistas de tanto CO2 que van a dejar de emitir. Lo cual no es del todo cierto porque hay que adaptarse a la curva de demanda y eso se debe de hacer con combustibles fósiles o con las renovables, y estas últimas necesitan otro tipo de tecnologías para apoyarlas.

Es un poco de risa como los pronucleares han pasado de decir que era una tecnología barata a decir que no emiten CO2. Otra falacia. Fuera bromas, hablando en serio....

Planteo una cuestión,...., si las últimas nucleares de UK, Finlandia, etc que se están construyendo están multiplicando por tres su coste de construcción inicial, muy por encima de los 4000 millones de euros por Gigawatio, como van a competir con las renovables?

Porque el coste de la nuclear no hace más que subir y subir, y el de la eólica o solar, baja cada vez más!!!! y encima a esperar 8 años hasta que empiecen a producir!!

----------


## Jonasino

> Los pronucleares han pasado de decir que era una tecnología barata a decir que no emiten CO2. Otra falacia.





> Así que si queremos aumentar el porcentaje de renovable y eliminar el CO2 de nuestro mix no queda otro remedio que suplir renovable con nuclear. (En el hilo "España, 100% renovable y eficiente")


¿En que quedamos?

----------


## termopar

muchas gracias Jonasino, 

Ya lo he corregido. Me retuvieron mi comentario y no pude revisarlo correctamente.





> _Así que si queremos aumentar el porcentaje de renovable y eliminar el CO2 de nuestro mix no queda otro remedio que suplir la nuclear con renovable_

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es un poco de risa como los pronucleares han pasado de decir que era una tecnología barata a decir que no emiten CO2. Otra falacia. Fuera bromas, hablando en serio....
> 
> Planteo una cuestión,...., si las últimas nucleares de UK, Finlandia, etc que se están construyendo están multiplicando por tres su coste de construcción inicial, muy por encima de los 4000 millones de euros por Gigawatio, como van a competir con las renovables?


Este debate ya se ha tenido varias veces en el foro, con lo cual no voy a volver a repetirlo, está en otros hilos la comparación entre una central nuclear y una planta solar. Es evidente que cualquier central nuclear supone un gran desembolso inicial, muy superior a cualquier otra tecnología. Lo que no se menciona nunca, de forma intencionada claro está, es que la vida útil de las nuevas centrales nucleares es de 60 años, más que cualquier otra tecnología, incluso puede seguir operando más tiempo si la vasija está en buen estado, como se demostró en el caso de Garoña. Produce energía de forma constante, las 24 horas del día… con la seguridad y la gran ventaja que eso supone para el sistema eléctrico. Las energías renovables en España no dan esa seguridad ni de broma, las horas de sol o de viento no siempre coinciden con las horas de más demanda energética.

Las centrales nucleares amortizan más que de sobra su inversión durante su largo periodo de vida útil, y la gran cantidad de energía que genera, que barre a la eólica y a la solar a igualdad de potencia instalada. Si comparamos la cantidad de energía que genera una central nuclear y una solar, resulta que la amortización por KWh es mucho más barata en una central nuclear.

Por otra parte, algo que tampoco se menciona nunca desde el lobby pro-renovables, es que los paneles solares con el paso de los años pierden capacidad de generación, mientras que una central nuclear sigue generando la misma potencia aunque hayan pasado 40 años. Incluso pueden producir algo más de potencia... véase el incremento de potencia de las centrales españolas hace un par de años pese a tener algunas más de 30 años.

Los paneles solares son todo lo contrario, pierden potencia con el paso del tiempo, he aquí una pequeña gráfica. Al menos cuando me tocó estudiarlo, los fabricantes sólo te garantizaban que a los paneles solares a los 25 años entreguen una potencia de salida del orden de un 80% de la capacidad nominal original del panel.


Fuente: http://www.gstriatum.com/energiasola...neles-solares/

----------

Jonasino (13-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ni aun calculándolo a 60 años salen las cuentas, porque continuamente hay que reinvertir en su construcción mejorando su seguridad, esto está ocurriendo desde que se empezaron a construir a mediados del siglo pasado. P.ej. Garoña si la cierran es porque sale más caro ampliar su vida útil que cerrarla. 

Por qué ahora deberíamos creer que los costes son únicamente los iniciales. Por no decir que en 30 años a saber en qué estado de madurez se encuentran el resto de tecnologías, quizás cueste el kWh la mitad que la nuclear, mientras que las nucleares solo se pueden modificar ligeramente. (mejorando la eficiencia de las turbinas, tecnología ya bastante madura).

También habrá que hablar de las renovables en cuanto a su repotenciación. Cuyo coste es muy inferior a los costes iniciales. De hecho, algunas de las primeras fotovoltaicas y eólicas ya se les ha cambiado para dar más potencia (incluso antes de los 25 años). La conexión a Red, estructura etc, ya se mantiene. 

Y también habrá que hablar de la constancia de las nucleares pero también de su rigidez. Una nuclear de 1 Gw,  ni más ni menos. Capacidad de adaptación a la demanda, NULA. Si para, se pierden millones. Y por tanto, es como un camión en una carretera de doble sentido y raya continua, el resto, a adaptarse a su generación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y también habrá que hablar de la constancia de las nucleares pero también de su rigidez. Una nuclear de 1 Gw,  ni más ni menos. Capacidad de adaptación a la demanda, NULA. Si para, se pierden millones.


La nuclear como energía de base que es, no necesita ser flexible, debe estar siempre funcionando las 24 horas del día. Son el resto de tecnologías, y en especial las renovables las que deben se adaptar a la demanda, que para eso son muy flexibles y tienen tiempos de respuesta muy cortos.

Usted decía en otro hilo que no se podía combinar la nuclear con las energías renovables. Yo le digo que sí... una pequeña muestra de que sería perfectamente posible hacerlo. La nuclear como base fija del sistema y la hidráulica para adaptar la generación a la demanda de energía en cada momento. Dentro de la hidráulica, se incluyen tanto las centrales de tipo fluyente como las centrales reversibles. Con la energía sobrante de las centrales nucleares durante las noches, se recargarán las centrales reversibles y además funcionarán las desaladoras. Los intercambios no los dibujo porque no tienen sentido, cada día serían de una manera.

Ya sé que es un ejemplo extremo, pero es posible hacerlo. Ni eólica, ni solar, ni carbón, ni gas natural. Energía barata y sin emitir CO2. Si no se hubiese aplicado la moratoria nuclear y no se hubiesen paralizado los proyectos nucleares que había en marcha en los 70/80, este ejemplo podría haber sido una realidad o parecerse bastante. Que lástima de Lemóniz, Valdecaballeros, y otras muchas que venían en camino: Deva, Ispáster-Ea, Sayago, Escatrón, Tudela, Chalamera, Santillán, Regodola, Trillo II, Vandellòs III...






Fuente: cosecha propia.

----------

Jonasino (13-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Bien,  ya que usa argumentos míos. Ahora usaré argumentos demagogicos suyos.....

Supongamos que es cierto y se contruyen esas centrales y la hidraúlica realiza el ajuste de la demanda. Y según usted decía, un verano extremo nos deja los embalses bajo mínimos. 

(no se preocupe,  no voy a decir eso que usted argumentó de que no habrá agua para regar, ni para turismo ni para beber o refrigerar las propias centrales nucleares).

Como la demanda no se ajusta a la oferta, empiezan a bajar las tensiones de red, se empiezan a producir cortes de luz y quedar provincias enteras a oscuras. No se recuperarán hasta que se reactiven las redes y se iguale oferta y demanda. La industria se para. Como la nuclear no puede variar su funcionamiento, tiene que tirar de generadores propios hasta reducir su potencia lo cual lleva bastante tiempo. Pero esto puede ser muy peligroso porque su capacidad autónoma es limitada. 

Una vez recuperada la paridad de red de nuevo la demanda subirá y volverá a apagarse. Las nucleares tenderán al apagado. La demanda siempre por debajo de la oferta. Se acabarán apagando todas las nucleares. Y sin luz. A no ser que se obligue por ley a tener media España apagada y realizar el ajuste por la demanda, imposible. Porque no habrá otra fuente de energía alternativa.

Todo dependiente de que vuelva a haber agua para poder ajustar la demanda y así poder arrancar de nuevo al país....en invierno.

----------


## Jonasino

Sin comentarios

----------


## termopar

La nuclear y la fotovoltaica tienen una cosa en común, son fijas. La nuclear en forma de cantidad constante las 24 h. La fotovoltaica en forma de campana de gauss. Muy parecida a la variabilidad de la demanda. El sol nunca dejará de lucir.
Y otra similitud, ambas necesitan de ajuste,  de una u otra forma. Me da igual que se utilice biomasa, hidraúlica reversible o el resto de generaciones de ajuste para rellenar los huecos que dejan. 
Ninguna de las dos emiten co2, también.  Pero una es una mole peligrosa y cara, lejos de los centros de consumo y la otra se distribuye donde se consume y de forma más homogénea. Con menos exigencia de red de transporte.

----------


## termopar

Este gráfico sería un ejemplo de generación fotovoltaica real (composición semanal de Alemania) que usa toda la curva variable para su uso por la fotovoltaica. Para pensar como sería el análogo en España, habría que cambiar el carbón por la combinación de hidraulica y ciclos combinados y eliminar todo lo que seria de 30 Gw para abajo. Así se asemejaría a lo que debería ser la demanda (potencia consumida) en España y el uso de renovables maximizado:



Se ve claramente la campana que forma la generación fotovoltaica

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para gustos los colores. A mí me gusta bastante más el mix de generación francés

----------

Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Esto es como al que le gustan los soldaditos de plomo. A uno le gustan sin mirar si son peligrosos o contaminantes.

Pero lo que tengo claro de la nuclear es que no es necesaria para conseguir objetivos medioambientales. Para el país que no haya hecho los deberes y le quede mucho recorrido, aun le va a retrasar más pues hay que obtener mucho esfuerzo en capital que puede ser utilizado para otros objetivos y además, el periodo de implantación es muy largo. Y para el que tenga los deberes hechos, con aumentar un poco de esfuerzo más en renovables lo tiene conseguido.

PD: Y por cierto. Hasta Francia va a disminuir su porcentaje de nuclear. Sin comentarios

----------


## Jonasino

Claro, claro......

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Dedicada a todos los gurús y profetas del mito de una España 100% renovable.

21 de Julio de 2016, 13:10 horas. La eólica sólo cubre un 3.4% en el momento de mayor demanda, pese a haber 23.000 MW de potencia eólica instalada.

Si no fuera por las centrales nucleares, las centrales térmicas de carbón y las de ciclo combinado, el país se habría paralizado.

----------

Jonasino (24-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Qué lástima que a esa misma hora, no se hubiesen implantado más fotovoltaicas. Y que lástima,  que cuando se hable de renovables se haga un comentario sólo de la eólica, cuando exiten muchas otras renovables no nombradas.
PD: la nuclear,  sola, tampoco serviría de nada si no hubiese otras que le apoyasen. Sin embargo, países sin nuclear, hay unos cuantos ejemplos, y de verdad, no pasa nada, viven muy tranquilos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Qué lástima que a esa misma hora, no se hubiesen implantado más fotovoltaicas. Y que lástima,  que cuando se hable de renovables se haga un comentario sólo de la eólica, cuando exiten muchas otras renovables no nombradas.


Tranquilo termopar, que ahora hablo de las demás, no se preocupe. Vamos con otro ejemplo, del 8 de julio de este mes también, en el que la producción eólica también fue testimonial, tanto en la época de máxima demanda durante el día como también durante la noche, y hasta donde sé, la solar de noche digamos que su producción es escasa.

Tenemos que esa noche, de los 24.575 MW generados a las 04:40, 21.237 fueron generados por fuentes no renovables e intercambios internacionales, o lo que es lo mismo, el 86.63% de la energía procedía de nucleares, carbón, ciclos combinados, cogeneración e intercambios internacionales. Si eliminamos todas esas fuentes, ¿sería tan amable de decirme cómo piensa cubrir la demanda en noches como esa, en las que la eólica no produce y la solar evidentemente tampoco? 

¿Piensa producir toda energía demandada mediante energía hidroeléctrica e intercambios internacionales?









> PD: la nuclear,  sola, tampoco serviría de nada si no hubiese otras que le apoyasen


Falso. Las nucleares sí que pueden mantener por sí solas todo el sistema eléctrico gracias a su alto factor de carga. En el caso de España, con la demanda actual de energía, con que hubiese un parque nuclear con una potencia de 50 GW es más que suficiente para poder mantener todo el sistema eléctrico sin necesidad de que ninguna le apoye, y nos sobraría energía.

Con 50 GW instalados en energías renovables ni de coña es posible cubrir toda la demanda, ni siquiera es posible producir el 50% de la demanda anual. El Informe del Sistema Eléctrico Español de 2014 de Red Eléctrica Española así lo corrobora… por si alguien lo pone en duda, que le eche un vistazo a los enlaces que puso Jonasino del mismo. Haría falta instalar más de 100 GW en energías renovables y aun así no tendríamos garantizada la cobertura de la demanda las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año. Mientras que con nucleares sí que es posible hacerlo. La realidad es tozuda… hoy por hoy las nucleares no tienen rival.

----------

Jonasino (24-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Qué lástima que a esa misma hora, no se hubiesen implantado más fotovoltaicas. Y que lástima,  que cuando se hable de renovables se haga un comentario sólo de la eólica, cuando exiten muchas otras renovables no nombradas.
> PD: la nuclear,  sola, tampoco serviría de nada si no hubiese otras que le apoyasen. Sin embargo, países sin nuclear, hay unos cuantos ejemplos, y de verdad, no pasa nada, viven muy tranquilos.


Claro, claro....

----------


## termopar

Jejejej,  que bueno! Ya van saliendo poco a poco más renovables. De momento fotovoltaica y solar. Ya solo faltan unas pocas más.... Hidraúlica, biomasa, geotermal, termosolar...y podemos seguir. Ahora ponga un ejemplo en el que fallen todas, y aun así, por si acaso tendrá otras opciones que relegarian la nuclear a no necesaria, a prescindible,  que es de lo que va el hilo. 

Que para que la nuclear sea rentable incluso en las instalaciones antiguas es necesario que funcionen lo máximo posible, eso no lo pone nadie en duda. Que las renovables no necesitan para competir trabajar las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana es obvio. Por que los costes de mantenimientode las renovables son infinitamente menores a los de la energía nuclear.

----------


## Jonasino

> Jejejej,  que bueno! Ya van saliendo poco a poco más renovables.


Y no nos olvidemos de las norias para cobayas, que en noches sin viento pueden hacer un apaño...






> De momento fotovoltaica y solar


¿?

----------

F. Lázaro (26-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

No jonasino, no se llaman jaulas para cobayas, se llaman generadores asíncronos o de inducción (antiguamente llamados motores o generadores de jaula de ardillas).  Y sí que es cierto que es el tipo de generador que se utiliza en los generadores eólicos. Por lo tanto, muy útil en noches con viento.

----------


## Jonasino

> No jonasino, no se llaman jaulas para cobayas, se llaman generadores asíncronos o de inducción (antiguamente llamados motores o generadores de jaula de ardillas).  Y sí que es cierto que es el tipo de generador que se utiliza en los generadores eólicos. Por lo tanto, muy útil en noches con viento.


Jua, jua, muy bueno eso.
Un foro sin sentido del humor no es un buen foro.
¿Y cómo suben las pobres ardillas hasta lo alto de los aerogeneradores de noche y encima con viento?

----------

F. Lázaro (26-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

Un informe que indica lo contrario a los deseos de alcanzar objetivos medioambientales con la energía nuclear:




> *Los países pro-nucleares de Europa progresan más lentamente en su lucha contra el cambio climático*
> Por José A. Roca - 31/08/2016
> 
> Un nuevo estudio realizado por investigadores de la Universidad de Sussex y la Escuela de Viena de Estudios Internacionales, revela que el progreso en la reducción de las emisiones de carbono y el aumento de las fuentes de energía renovables ha sido mayor en los países que carecen de energía nuclear o en los países con planes para reducir su capacidad nuclear existente.
> 
> Por el contrario, los países con energía nuclear o que apuestan por aumentar su capacidad nuclear están avanzando más lentamente, y han estado por detrás en el desarrollo de la energía eólica y las tecnologías hidroeléctrica y solar con el fin de reducir las emisiones de carbono.
> 
> Los autores del estudio señalan que “es difícil demostrar una relación de causalidad” entre los dos factores, pero sin embargo “el estudio arroja dudas significativas sobre la energía nuclear como respuesta a la lucha contra el cambio climático”.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/lo...bio-climatico/

----------


## perdiguera

Otro artículo tendencioso. Vaya manera de agrupar a países. Totalmente ecuánime. Y eso de que los grupos son sensiblemente iguales espectacular. 
Claro que viniendo de quien viene, no hay que esperar otra cosa.

----------

Jonasino (01-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

> Otro artículo tendencioso. Vaya manera de agrupar a países. Totalmente ecuánime. Y eso de que los grupos son sensiblemente iguales espectacular. 
> Claro que viniendo de quien viene, no hay que esperar otra cosa.


Artículo tendencioso? Esa es su opinión, el artículo está publicado en una revista científica internacional "climate policy" tratada de forma analítica y referenciada, quizás los artículos de foro nuclear, para usted son tratados con el mismo rigor. Vamos Señor!, sea usted más serio y menos partidista.

Lo que pasa es que usted se ha metido en otro charco y cada día pierde más credibilidad, aun estoy esperando referencias de sus lecturas científicas del otro hilo, en fin.

Pero acaso sabe usted de donde viene el artículo? Ya se, ya se....usted ha visto escrito que lo firma el sr. Roca y sin pensar en más, lo trata de ridiculizar. Pregúntele al Sr. Jonasino a qué capítulo de su bien querida filantropía neonazi le correspondería ese ataque, y que tanto le permite usted, como moderador global, sin el más mínimo reproche.

Le diré, de todos modos, que el Sr Roca lo ha firmado pero es una mera traducción "literal" del artículo de James Hakner, jefe de prensa y comunicación de la universidad de Sussex (muy tendencioso verdad?). Y que el artículo es una reseña resumida del artículo científico firmado por Andrew Lawrence, Benjamin Sovacool & Andrew Stirling. Es a estos a los que usted se refiere como que no se podía esperar otra cosa de ellos, quizás?.

Bueno, aquí tiene el artículo original, aunque lo lea, no creo en su propósito de enmienda, primero habrá que limpiar el barro del charco en el que se ha metido, y eso duele:




> Research article
> *Nuclear energy and path dependence in Europe’s ‘Energy union’: coherence or continued divergence?*
> Andrew Lawrence, Benjamin Sovacool & Andrew Stirling; 01 Jul 2016
> 
> *Abstract*
> 
> Since its initial adoption, the EU’s 2020 Strategy – to reduce its greenhouse gas emissions by 20%, increase the share of renewable energy to at least 20% of consumption, and achieve energy savings of 20% or more by 2020 – has witnessed substantial albeit uneven progress. This article addresses the question of what role nuclear power generation has played, and can or should play in future, towards attaining the EU 2020 Strategy, particularly with reference to decreasing emissions and increasing renewables. It also explores the persistent diversity in energy strategies among member states. To do so, it first surveys the current landscape of nuclear energy use and then presents the interrelated concepts of path dependency, momentum, and lock-in. The article proceeds to examine five factors that help explain national nuclear divergence: technological capacity and consumption; economic cost; security and materiality; national perceptions; and political, ideological and institutional factors. This divergence reveals a more general weakness in the 2020 Strategy’s underlying assumptions. Although energy security – defined as energy availability, reliability, affordability, and sustainability – remains a vital concern for all member states, the 2020 Strategy does not explicitly address questions of political participation, control, and power. The inverse relationship identified here – between intensity of nuclear commitments, and emissions mitigation and uptake of renewable sources – underscores the importance of increasing citizens' levels of energy policy awareness and participation in policy design.
> 
> *Policy relevance*
> ...


Como no quiero aburrirles, les paso el link del artículo completo: http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/...2.2016.1179616

pero me gustaría remarcar la última nota del artículo: 




> *Disclosure statement*
> 
> No potential conflict of interest was reported by the authors.


Ojalá así viniesen, firmados de este modo, todos los artículos del foro nuclear, por poner un ejemplo. JA

----------


## Jonasino

> Como no quiero aburrirles


Por fin una frase sensata. ¡¡¡Que se cumpla, por favor¡¡¡

----------


## Jonasino

> Pregúntele al Sr. Jonasino a qué capítulo de su bien querida filantropía


Filantropía es un vocablo de origen griego que significa amor al género humano. Se trata de un concepto utilizado de manera positiva para hacer referencia a la ayuda que se ofrece al prójimo sin requerir una respuesta o algo cambio.

Lee todo en: Definición de filantropía - Qué es, Significado y Concepto http://definicion.de/filantropia/#ixzz4IzwSrGg5

----------


## termopar

Estoy de acuerdo sr Jonasino, del termino "filántropo neonazi" tendremos que quitar el término "antropos" de tanto irse por las ramas.

Pero bueno, usted también puede leer el artículo y buscarle un sustantivo de esos que tanto le gustan, claro. No me quedaría tranquilo de otro modo. Y eso parece no aburrir al moderador.

----------


## perdiguera

> Artículo tendencioso? Esa es su opinión, el artículo está publicado en una revista científica internacional "climate policy" tratada de forma analítica y referenciada, quizás los artículos de foro nuclear, para usted son tratados con el mismo rigor. Vamos Señor!, sea usted más serio y menos partidista.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que usted se ha metido en otro charco y cada día pierde más credibilidad, aun estoy esperando referencias de sus lecturas científicas del otro hilo, en fin.
> 
> Pero acaso sabe usted de donde viene el artículo? Ya se, ya se....usted ha visto escrito que lo firma el sr. Roca y sin pensar en más, lo trata de ridiculizar. Pregúntele al Sr. Jonasino a qué capítulo de su bien querida filantropía neonazi le correspondería ese ataque, y que tanto le permite usted, como moderador global, sin el más mínimo reproche.
> 
> Le diré, de todos modos, que el Sr Roca lo ha firmado pero es una mera traducción "literal" del artículo de James Hakner, jefe de prensa y comunicación de la universidad de Sussex (muy tendencioso verdad?). Y que el artículo es una reseña resumida del artículo científico firmado por Andrew Lawrence, Benjamin Sovacool & Andrew Stirling. Es a estos a los que usted se refiere como que no se podía esperar otra cosa de ellos, quizás?.
> 
> Bueno, aquí tiene el artículo original, aunque lo lea, no creo en su propósito de enmienda, primero habrá que limpiar el barro del charco en el que se ha metido, y eso duele:
> ...


Vamos por partes: el que el artículo está publicado en un medio de comunicación más o menos serio no es óbice para que el artículo pueda o no ser tendencioso.
El artículo del Sr. Roca, aparte de que no es una traducción "literal" (como pone Ud. entrecomillado) cambia el título totalmente poniendo uno que los propios autores del artículo principal no asumen al menos así lo indica el artículo en castellano 
_Los autores del estudio señalan que “es difícil demostrar una relación de causalidad” entre los dos factores_
Lo que hace habitualmente el Sr. Roca es manipular artículos a la hora de traducirlos retorciendo la verdad hasta llevarla a su molino, nunca mejor dicho.
Además cuando se explica en el artículo en castellano que 
_El estudio dividió a los países europeos en tres grupos de aproximadamente el mismo tamaño:_
Y luego los enumera, yo, consultando Wikipedia, he comprobado la extensión, los habitantes y el PIB de cada uno de los grupos citados y le aseguro que no hay ninguna aproximación en tamaño, ni en población ni en PIB. ¿A qué se refiere el artículo?
Quizás decir esto sea meterse en un charco, según Ud, además poco serio y partidista moderador global, quizás sea así, pero en todo caso no recibo ninguna presión ni tengo, ni potenciales ni reales, conflictos de intereses. Cosa que, escrita, parece tener mayor verosimilitud. Pues qué bien.

----------

Jonasino (04-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

Eso es, vamos por partes:



> _El artículo del Sr. Roca, aparte de que no es una traducción "literal" (como pone Ud. entrecomillado) cambia el título totalmente poniendo uno que los propios autores del artículo principal no asumen al menos así lo indica el artículo en castellano_


Titulo del Sr Roca: *Los países pro-nucleares de Europa progresan más lentamente en su lucha contra el cambio climático*
Título del Sr Hakner: *Pro-nuclear countries making slower progress on climate targets*

A no ser que no sepa leer en inglés, creo que el título no deja lugar a dudas en su literalidad. Manipulación (Sr. Roca) 0, Pensamiento retorcido (sr. perdiguera) 1




> Los autores del estudio señalan que “es difícil demostrar una relación de causalidad” entre los dos factores
> Lo que hace habitualmente el Sr. Roca es manipular artículos a la hora de traducirlos retorciendo la verdad hasta llevarla a su molino, nunca mejor dicho.


El sr. Roca en su tercer párrafo dice: *Los autores del estudio señalan que “es difícil demostrar una relación de causalidad” entre los dos factores, pero sin embargo “el estudio arroja dudas significativas sobre la energía nuclear como respuesta a la lucha contra el cambio climático”.*

El sr. Hakner: _While it’s difficult to show a causal link, the researchers say the study casts significant doubts on nuclear energy as the answer to combating climate change._ 

Manipulación (Sr. Roca) 0 Pensamiento retorcido (sr. perdiguera) 2

No veo en ningún momento que el sr. Roca manipule NADA del documento del sr. Hakner.




> _Además cuando se explica en el artículo en castellano que 
> El estudio dividió a los países europeos en tres grupos de aproximadamente el mismo tamaño:
> Y luego los enumera, yo, consultando Wikipedia, he comprobado la extensión, los habitantes y el PIB de cada uno de los grupos citados y le aseguro que no hay ninguna aproximación en tamaño, ni en población ni en PIB. ¿A qué se refiere el artículo?_


Como no sé con qué países ha hecho usted su cálculo en la wikipedia, no puedo responderle a su pregunta. Sin embargo, me gustaría aclarar que los países indicados en el artículo del sr. Roca son simplemente ejemplos-tipo del grupo en particular y no el grupo completo (ver tabla). Tal y como "literalmente" firma el sr. Hakner. Para que pueda ver esto más claro, abajo le pongo todo el artículo del sr. Hakner, para ver si es "literal" o tiene algún tipo de manipulación, pero sinceramente, creo que el sr Roca le ha ganado por goleada frente al pensamiento retorcido, NO del Sr. Roca, sino el suyo propio.




> *Pro-nuclear countries making slower progress on climate targets*
> 
> With Hinkley Point deal hanging in the balance, study casts fresh doubts over future of nuclear energy in Europe
> 
> A strong national commitment to nuclear energy goes hand in hand with weak performance on climate change targets, researchers at the University of Sussex and the Vienna School of International Studies have found. 
> 
> A new study of European countries, published in the journal Climate Policy, shows that the most progress towards reducing carbon emissions and increasing renewable energy sources – as set out in the EU’s 2020 Strategy – has been made by nations without nuclear energy or with plans to reduce it. 
> 
> Conversely, pro-nuclear countries have been slower to implement wind, solar and hydropower technologies and to tackle emissions. 
> ...


Referencia:http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/36547




> Quizás decir esto sea meterse en un charco, según Ud, además poco serio y partidista moderador global, quizás sea así, pero en todo caso no recibo ninguna presión ni tengo, ni potenciales ni reales, conflictos de intereses. Cosa que, escrita, parece tener mayor verosimilitud. *Pues qué bien.*


Del resto de lo que usted dice, no tengo más que decir, ya queda bastante bien aclarado lo que usted dijo en su primera respuesta o comentario y la realidad contundente. En todo caso, deja claro con su sarcasmo que lo que uno pone por escrito no significa que, quien lo escriba, tenga ningún tipo de dignidad ni credibilidad. Ahora le entiendo mucho mejor.

----------


## perdiguera

> Eso es, vamos por partes:
> 
> 
> Titulo del Sr Roca: *Los países pro-nucleares de Europa progresan más lentamente en su lucha contra el cambio climático*
> Título del Sr Hakner: *Pro-nuclear countries making slower progress on climate targets*
> 
> A no ser que no sepa leer en inglés, creo que el título no deja lugar a dudas en su literalidad. Manipulación (Sr. Roca) 0, Pensamiento retorcido (sr. perdiguera) 1
> 
> 
> ...


El artículo se llama así no? *Research article*
*Nuclear energy and path dependence in Europe’s ‘Energy union’: coherence or continued divergence?*
De donde se saca lo otro? No mienta más, cada vez se parece más al Sr. Roca.
Si es difícil establecer una relación de causalidad, es que no hay  causa, al menos eso creo yo.
¿Dónde está la tabla?
Joder, que ya es uno mayor para leer somantas de tonterías. Lo del final lo he puesto ya que Ud, le da mucha credibilidad a que pongan los autores que no han tenido presiones. Señor mío, eso no quiere decir que no las hayan tenido, en un sentido u otro. Cada vez entiende menos, o se hace el despistado.
El Sr. Roca, y cada vez más Ud, son manipuladores de la realidad.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, lo que hay que leer, ...

Usted no quiere leer ni entender o como bien dice usted mismo se hace mayor. 

Para qué se ponen las referencias en este foro?, para qué se dicen los autores tanto del artículo como de la nota de prensa?
Y las tablas... ya me canso de ponerlas y volverlas a poner. En un primer momento se ven bien y al recargar la página desaparecen de este foro, algo va mal, y no es la primera vez que ocurre en el último mes. No obstante en las referencias dadas (tanto del artículo como de la nota de prensa) se muestran perfectamente.

Si no sabe, que le ayude el Sr Jonasino o el Sr. Lázaro a entender lo dicho y escrito. Bastante clarito está todo. .... el charco no da para más.

Referencia de la nota de prensa (traducción literal del sr. Roca): http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/36547

Referencia del artículo: http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/...2.2016.1179616

Es increíble, dice que no lo lee y después es capaz de decir que miento y manipulo, en base a qué? 

Desde luego, usted es muy muy retorcido y patético

----------


## termopar

Resumiendo:

Según se propone en este hilo bajo un informe de foro nuclear de origen en la IEA "la nuclear es necesaria para alcanzar los objetivos medioambientales"

Tras un debate sobre las formas de producción de la nuclear y de las renovables se ve claramente que la nuclear necesita de otra fuente de energía para adecuarse a la demanda y esa no puede ser otra que los combustibles fósiles ya que las renovables no se pueden adecuar por si solas. Lo mismo ocurre con las renovables mientras no tengan mayor capacidad de combinación entre ellas (requeriría gas temporalemente) y entre diferentes regiones mediante redes de transporte.

Finalmente se muestra un estudio en el que lejos de corroborar lo que se anuncia en este hilo, ocurre todo lo contrario, los datos no dejan lugar a dudas, a más nuclear más lejos de objetivos medioambientales y menos renovable y viceversa.

----------


## Jonasino

> Resumiendo:
> Finalmente se muestra un estudio en el que lejos de corroborar lo que se anuncia en este hilo, ocurre todo lo contrario, los datos no dejan lugar a dudas, a más nuclear más lejos de objetivos medioambientales y menos renovable y viceversa.


¿De verdad entiendes lo que dices? Que suerte

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro claro ejemplo de lo necesaria que es la energía nuclear para cumplir los objetivos medioambientales y reducir las emisiones.

Todos los países que obtienen el mayor porcentaje de su electricidad de fuentes de baja emisión de carbono usan hidráulica y nuclear. Ni uno sólo lo hace a través de eólica y solar, en ninguno de ellos el porcentaje de ambas dos tecnologías ni siquiera supone el 20% de forma combinada. Otra prueba contundente de que la eólica y la solar no sirven. Si queremos reducir las emisiones de CO2 entre otras, sólo nos queda sacarle todo el jugo posible a la hidráulica y apostar por la energía nuclear. No hay alternativa por el momento.

----------


## termopar

No es necesaria y cada vez lo será menos. Solo sería útil allí donde las renovables no sean suficientes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Solo sería útil allí donde las renovables no sean suficientes.


Es decir, en todos los países menos aquellos que dispongan de unos enormes recursos hídricos.

Y nuestro país no se encuentra precisamente entre los que disponen de esa gran suerte.

----------


## termopar

Hay otro tipo de renovables, además de la hidráulica, el problema existe en aquellos países demasiado al norte en nuestro hemisferio donde, de momento la eólica no soporta temperaturas baja y la solar no es eficaz.  Y en los países con densidad de población alta, como Japón, aunque intentarán eliminar la nuclear.

El resto, perfectamente pueden eliminar la nuclear.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en los países con densidad de población alta, como Japón, aunque intentarán eliminar la nuclear.


Pues parece que en Japón no opinan lo mismo que vd...


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NP...0-0306154.html




> http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Econ...-to-20-by-2030
> 
> June 1, 2015 2:45 pm JST
> Energy policy
> 
> *Japan to raise nuclear power ratio to 20% by 2030*
> 
> TOKYO -- Nuclear energy will cover 20-22% of Japan's energy needs by 2030 under a government proposal finalized on Monday.
> 
> ...

----------


## termopar

Lo intentará, otra cosa es que lo consigan. 

Propuestas como la que usted pone, las hay de todo tipo. 

De momento,  la realidad es que están haciendo una fuerte inversión en solar y eólica offshore.

----------


## Jonasino

> la realidad es que están haciendo una fuerte inversión en solar y eólica offshore.


¿Fuente.....?

----------


## termopar

...de la sabiduría,  la misma que usa el sr. Lázaro.

----------


## Jonasino

> ...de la sabiduría,  la misma que usa el sr. Lázaro.


¡¡¡¡Eso....¡¡¡¡

----------

